# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Congenitale heupdysplasie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Congenitale heupdysplasie (CHD) is een aangeboren afwijking van de heup (dysplasie betekent misvorming). Bij deze aandoening passen de heupkop en de heupkom niet goed in elkaar. Hierdoor kan het heupgewricht ook niet normaal uitgroeien.

Als de aandoening binnen het tweede levensjaar wordt hersteld, kan het lichaam de achterstand vaak weer goedmaken.
*
Oorzaken*
De precieze oorzaak van een congenitale heupdysplasie (CHD) is niet bekend. De aandoening komt vaker voor bij kinderen die in het laatste trimester in stuit hebben gelegen, bij kinderen waarvan ouders of zusjes / broertjes CHD hebben, en bij kinderen met andere aangeboren afwijkingen. CHD komt vier keer vaker voor bij meisjes dan bij jongens.

Deze aandoening kan in ernst wisselen: in het ernstigste geval is de heupkop geheel uit de kom, in een iets mildere vorm is de heupkop gedeeltelijk uit de kom en in de mildste vorm zit de heupkop wel in de kom maar is het kommetje erg ondiep.

*Verschijnselen*
Meestal wordt heupdysplasie ontdekt bij het routineonderzoek van een pasgeborene, nog voordat het probleem zich openbaart. CHD is niet pijnlijk. Op het consultatiebureau wordt door de arts een baby hierop onderzocht. Er wordt dan gelet op de bewegingsmogelijkheden van de heup. Een verminderde beweeglijkheid kan een teken zijn van CHD. Ook is bij ernstigste CHD het beentje soms wat korter, maar dit is bij babys over het algemeen alleen door ervaren artsen te zien. Asymmetrische bilplooien komen zo vaak voor dat ze als signalering teken waardeloos zijn. Als de afwijking niet wordt ontdekt kan dit leiden tot mankheid zodra het kind begint te lopen door de instabiliteit van de heup. Deze kinderen beginnen vaak later met lopen en kunnen de heupen niet gespreid houden.

*Diagnose*
Het zeker stellen van de diagnose niet altijd makkelijk. De diagnose wordt meestal gesteld door de arts die het kind tijdens de eerste paar dagen na de geboorte onderzoekt of op het consultatiebureau.
De arts beweegt de benen van het kind. Bij verdenking op heupdysplasie wordt aanvullend onderzoek gedaan, bijvoorbeeld met een echografie of met röntgenfoto's.

Met een echo is de heup goed zichtbaar te maken tot de leeftijd van acht tot twaalf maanden. Röntgenfotos werden vroeger veel gebruikt maar geven minder informatie en zijn de eerste vier maanden niet betrouwbaar. Bij kinderen boven de zes tot acht maanden zijn röntgenfotos wel zinvol om de heup af te beelden. Voor speciale situaties kan een MRI worden gebruikt of een contrastonderzoek van het heupgewricht.

Een vroegtijdige diagnose maakt een snelle correctie mogelijk. Vervolgens moet het kind tijdens de jeugd regelmatig worden onderzocht.

*Behandeling*
Behandeling is nodig want het heupgewricht zal niet normaal uitgroeien als de kop en kom niet goed op elkaar passen. Dit kan belangrijke gevolgen hebben op latere leeftijd omdat het gewricht vroegtijdig kan gaan slijten. Behandeling is er dus op gericht om ervoor te zorgen dat het heupgewricht zich tot een normaal volwaardig gewricht ontwikkelt.

CHD is goed te behandelen. De behandeling verschilt per leeftijdsgroep en hangt tevens af van de aard en ernst van het probleem. Het eerste doel is te zorgen dat de heupkop weer in de kom komt. Hiertoe worden bij kinderen tot een half jaar de beentjes zachtjes gespreid. Hierdoor wordt de heupkop weer langzaam in de kom gebracht. Soms lukt het niet met deze methoden en dan kan de heup eventueel na een zogenaamde tractieperiode onder narcose in de kom worden gebracht. In zon situatie wordt om de heup op de goede plaats te houden nadien een gipsbroek gebruikt. Een enkele keer is een operatie nodig om de heupkop in de kom te brengen.

Zeker als de heup rond de eerste verjaardag al in de kom zit ontwikkelt het heupgewricht zich over het algemeen goed. Als de kop pas op het derde jaar in de kom komt, blijft het gewricht vaak wat onderontwikkeld.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

